# GOOD NEWS AND WORRYING NEWS-PLEASE HELP!!



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI girls an thanks for ur good luck messages!!!

Firstly the good news ur waiting to hear....... They collected 10 eggies (so split 50/50) which im well chuffed about!!!!     I hope my recipient is as over the  as i am!!!

Unfortunately, Me and dh had trouble with sample. On 1st consultation we were told we could provide it together and was given a special condom and left too it. This would also reduce stress for him on the day.
Anyway to our horror, the condom split.  I cried!!!! 
Dh scooped up what he could, took sample down and exlplained to embryology.

15 mins later they called and said it was too contaminated with skin cells and we had to either produce new sample within 10 mins as i had e/c 15 mins later(which was way too soon) or have Icsi which would be £1080.  We had no choice....Icsi of course.

I am now really worried. 
1) Fertilisation
2) We dont have the money saved and although we could prob raise it within about a month I am worried they wont go ahead with e/t unless we pay beforehand.  
Can they do this?  Or can they just invoice us as its so short notice. Should i call them or keep my month shut until the e/t day(fri or sat) and just explain then??

PLease help, im really stressing out which im sure is not helping things.   

I feel great about ec and it went so well. But sooooo gutted too. Clinic was great and couldnt of got better! Had private room and good food too!!!

Kelly- i loved the lauging gas!!! Was chatting away 1 min then away with the faries the next!!!

Kate- thanks so much for being there!

Thanks for listening to be moan...What a day!  Would love to know ur thoughts! 

Alexia
x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Alexia - Please don't worry my dear - first of all congrats on EC!!!

Sorry about your dh ordeal, mine had trouble at the Lister when he done his last sample - he said it wasn't helped when he looked at the mags to find one of the mags was one full of older ladies!!!  he said it was enough to put anyone off!!!  luckily he managed it in the end!

As for ICSI, basically your more or less guarenteed fertilisation with it - so finger crossed for this...
And no, they won't expect you to pay for ICSI before ET, basically they will bill you for it in the post, once you get this bill just contact the HCA people and tell them the situation and when your be likely to pay.  I'm still paying off for going to blastocyst last time as I hadn't budgeted for that and Im paying off £50 a month and they are fine with that.  Just wait for the bill to come and take it from there!

best of luck

Helen xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Alexia 

Congrats on the 10 eggies - I'm sure your recip will be chuffed hun 

Sorry to hear about your trauma over the sperm sample - don't worry too much about the fertilisation as ICSI basically does a large part of the sperms job for it it so fingers crossed for fab news tomorrow!

As for the money - Helen has 1st hand experience so i'll leave that to what she's said!

Look forward to hearing your next update hunny    

Lou
X


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Alexia 

Well done on EC  

Sorry i can't offer any advise on when payment is due etc but i wouldnt worry as i am sure the clinic understand this is an unexpected cost for you both ! 

Try not to worry now and relax drink lots of water to flush the drugs out and keep positve 
good luck for the call tomorrow ! 

sara xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hope you feel better after reading Helens post hun, I didnt think they could charge you that quick.

Also, think of those 5 embies dividing up today, and the 2 you gonna have back friday or saturday!!! WOOOHOOOO!!

Im keeping it all crossed for you hun, please dont worry.

Masssive hugs


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

well done with EC

i have everything crossed that your eggies are nicely dividing .



fluffyhelen9999 said:


> As for ICSI, basically your more or less guarenteed fertilisation with it


Dont wanna put a downer on things however fertilisation can fail with either IVF or ICSI however it is not common to happen with ICSI (i just wanted to point this out more so for anyone reading this tread

hugs

M J
xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

MJ- very true, it is possible, but just a hell of a lot less likely with ICSI than with IVF. hence the words 'more or less'.  That's why a lot of foreign clinic do ICSI as standard regardless of the sperm quality as it makes zero fertilisation a rare event.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi Helen

I was trying to highlight that nothing to do with fertility or treatment is "guarenteed " and that ICSI does not make it you get a 100% fertilisation rate

i understand your put "more or less" in there however i think that sometimes when it comes to reading up info on here people sometimes skim read and look for only the good in a post

thanks

M J
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hun, have blown you some bubbles, was meant to go to 777 but passed it somehow!
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Alexia

Good news on the eggies

Sorry to hear about dh sample tho

I hope and pray that the ICSI will help your dreams come true

Do keep us updated sweetie

Emxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girls

My mind is now at rest with regards to the money side of things! I will wait for invoice then set up a payment plan.

Some more good news........All 5 eggs fertilised.......Woohooooooo      

I have to call the embryology lab at 2pm tomorrow to get a time for et on saturday but they were very pleased as we were.

I didnt get any more than 3 hours sleep last night so tonight i should sleep like a baby!!

I am so happy
xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Already spoken to you babe but.............

                                                                                                          


YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhh thanks babe


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Alexia- Sorry to hear about the problems you had with DH sperm but fantastic news about the eggies all fertilising Hun I'm really chuffed for you....
Good luck for egg collection Hun
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

well done Alexia - Ohhh you may even be allowed to go for blasts, have you thought about this at all as i only had 5 embies when I went for blasts, if will depend on the quality of them when they check on Saturday and if so your ET will be on Monday.

best of luck,

Helen xx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes we have discussed it briefly.  The only thing that worries us is if they dont make it to blasts itl be a bit of a waste wont it?  We are not freezing as its getting too costly with the icsi and if we decided to go to blasts thats another £550.
We're gonna wait til Sat as it might not even be an option!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Alexia and done you must be sooo excited now! I've not chatted to you before but really pleased and excited for you, all the best       

I'm fairly new to this, hoping to egg share at Lister too soon and was wondering why you asked Alexia about blasts? What does this depend on and does it improve your chances of pregnancy?  

Many thanks and   to everyone

Maria xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Alexia

This is fabulous news sweetheart

So pleased what fabulous news to log onto tonight

Love Emxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

How frustrating - just left a long message and lost it,

ok, the lister will only advise for blasts if you have enough good quality embies and wouldn't risk it if they thought a good few wouldn't survive, so please try not to worry about this...  I had 5 embies and got a call on the morning of ET to say not to come in as they were mainly grade 1's and all looking pretty good...  anyway, on day 5, i had the best looking blast on board, the others were blasts as well, but they waited to day 6 and 2 of the remaining 4 were still going strong so they got frozen.  the Lister have really good success rates with blasts, about 70% for my age. so well worth going for it if you can... though I know it's an added expense, but if you dont plan to freeze then its a good way of selecting the best one or ones.  Mine ended in BFN but think that was mainly coz of my huge hydro at the time...
If you dont get advised for blasts dont worry as it would just mean you have 2 good clear leaders...  after all I got my bfp from a day 2 transfer, and yet bfn from blasts...

Best of luck
Helen x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Helen for getting back to me, gosh theres so much more to think about if im lucky enough to get to that stage. I suppose the Lister will decide whether they recommend blasts or not for us but the success rate seems so much higher that i cant see why they dont do it as standard. Did you choose to have only one blast transfered or are you only allowed one put back because success rate is higher? Thanks again for your help and i wish you loads and loads of luck with your frosties for next year   
Maria x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

Well, I was strongly advised to have only 1 put back as apparently when you have 2 blasts put back and you get a BFP, your about 90% sure of getting twins....  and apparently only having the 1 doesn't affect the success rate...  I also have my ds from first attempt so they thought this was even more likely with me (if only!),  however, if I had decided to against the advice I could have, and could have got 2 put back.
I have 2 on ice though and I'm going to ask for them to be thawed together and if both survive the thaw Ill have them both put back this time - have decided having twins and a toddler wouldn't be so bad  .

H xx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girls and thanks Helen for the insight on the blasts!

I will tell dh tonight and i think my mind has been changed so if we get to blasts i would like to go that route but if given the choice will have 2 put back.  Question: would they let all 5 go to blasts?

Ooooooh am soooooooooo excited for e/t .......am nearly on my 2ww....wohoooo                    
Alexia
xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Yes, they will let all the ones that are still alive and going strong go to blasts.  All 5 of mine made it but some were lagging behind a bit and wasn't of good grades...  I guess those were the ones that didn't make it to day 6 and were frozen.  All really depends on what they find tomorrow.  You could ring up the lab this afternoon if you like and check on the progress of them... they check them every morning, and whilst they can't tell you if they will go to blast they should still be able to tell you what kind of grades etc they were this morning. 
Good luck - and the blasts fee is £500, not £550 unless it's been put up since a few months ago

Helen xx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Cool, thanks Helen..... have just rang the lab and they will call me in 1 hour to let me know how they are progressing and to give me a time for tomorrow!!!

Another question.....where do they do the e/t?  Is it in the fertility clinic or on another level in the hospital like ec??

Cheers
Alexia


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Me again...!

Update..... I have 2 lead embryos with 4 cells, 2 with 2 cells and 1 with 1 cell.
So unless they catch up with eachother i will have transfer @ 10.45 am tomorrow!!!!  Yey!!!

           

Alexia


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Excellent Alexia - well done!  At least whilst you have 2 clear leaders your still be getting your best put back without the added costs of blasts etc. ET is done at the clinic, on same level, there's a room at the back on the right of the clinic which is just besides the lab where they've always done mine, I presume others are done nthere too??
Good luck for tomorrow,
H xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY HUN! Thats brilliant news!!!

Roll on tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats great news..Good look for tomorrow morning....
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck alexia x x x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks ladies....will let u know how it goes!!!!!!


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

thats great news alexia xxxxxxx bet ur buzzin    goodluck 4 et xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya alexia

thats fantastic news sweetie

Lots of luck for ET tomorrow

      

Love Emxx


----------

